# Le Tour



## wpt-me (Jul 25, 2014)

Anyone watching the race this year?

Bill


----------



## cimbaliw (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm a tour junkie. Maybe as much for the cityscapes and countryside as the cycling. I don't wish anyone abandonment, but it's nice to see some of the younger riders in the spotlight. 

BC


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 25, 2014)

Been a junkie since 1999. Boring to watch now that everyone is clean. My God the French are now on the Podium if nothing changes…….


----------



## cimbaliw (Jul 25, 2014)

seems like each chateau is better than the last


----------



## wpt-me (Jul 29, 2014)

I watched thinking it was going to be wide open , but Niblie( sp)
ran away with it. The landscapes and chateaus are just outstanding
photography and color.

Bill


----------



## corinth (Jul 29, 2014)

In my younger days, I used to do a lot of cycling so I watched the tour every year. Amazing sport!
Corinth


----------



## wpt-me (Jul 6, 2016)

Anybody watching this year? Unreal finishes in those two sprints,just inches. 

Bill


----------



## 4score (Jul 6, 2016)

Tour junkie as well. Love the racing and the drama and also the beautiful countryside. It was the beauty of the little towns that sealed the deal for me to finally visit France earlier this year. Spent some time in the amazing southern Rhone region exploring the WINE!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2016)

Waiting for the mountains (today)!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 14, 2016)

OMG Today's Stage will go down in history as one of the most bizarre (and sad) ......


----------



## wpt-me (Jul 14, 2016)

Got to get better crowd control,just chaos. I think the overall outcome was fair??

Bill


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 14, 2016)

They should not have moved the finish up and left crowd control behind. Should have just neutralized the race at that point. It was like you say complete chaos.


----------



## wpt-me (Jul 14, 2016)

I think that is what Basically they did. Putting the up the G.C. way they did.

Bill


----------



## wpt-me (Jul 10, 2019)

Been watching as usual nice shots of the wine cellar yesterday. Vines looked full and green
after the bad heat wave.

Bill


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 10, 2019)

Watching myself as well. Waiting for the mountains to see who will come out to play......


----------



## wpt-me (Jul 10, 2019)

Should be interesting as the two, three and four finishers from last year are not here this year

Bill


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 10, 2019)

Agreed.


----------



## wpt-me (Jul 11, 2019)

Quite the race today, it was quite interesting to say the least.

Bill


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice ride today by Thomas!


----------



## wpt-me (Jul 11, 2019)

Lost most of his train doing it . Going to be very interesting next week .

Bill


----------

